# Socketverbindung schlägt fehl - Connection refused: connect



## dotlens (21. Dez 2004)

hallo

habe versucht meine allererste socketverbindung aufzubauen. jedoch hat das nicht geklappt. 
bis zu System.out.println("Host: " + host); gehts, dann kommt folgende Exception:

```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
```
Nun habe ich leider keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt. der Host existiert, und ich finde in meinem code keinen Fehler...

kann mir jemand helfen? ist frustrierend wenn die einfachsten sachen fehlschlagen 


```
public class PingPong {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			InetAddress host = InetAddress.getByName("ganymede");
			System.out.println("Host: " + host);
			Socket socket = new Socket(host, 7);
			System.out.println("Socket");

			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket
					.getInputStream()));
			PrintStream out = new PrintStream(socket.getOutputStream());
			System.out.println("Streams");
			
			String value = "Dies übergebe ich dem Server";
			out.println(value);
			System.out.println("Value übergeben");
			
			String value2 = in.readLine();
			System.out.println("Value lesen");
			if(value.equals(value2))
				System.out.println("jep, es fonzt");
			else
				System.out.println("nei, es fonzt ned");
			System.out.println("ausgeben");
		}
		catch (UnknownHostException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

danke und gruss


----------



## foobar (21. Dez 2004)

Ist der Port 7 geöffnet?
Hast du die Verbindung mal mit einem Portscanner oder Telnet getestet?


```
telnet ganymede 7
```


----------



## dotlens (21. Dez 2004)

hab rausgefunden dass ich auf port 7 keine verbindung kriege... weis aber nicht wieso. denn pingen kann ich den host und er gibt mir eine anwort. oder ist das nicht das selbe?


----------



## dotlens (21. Dez 2004)

man bin ich ein Idiot!!
windows hat Standartmössig keinen Echo-Dienst. Da kann ich noch lange versuchen diesen anzusprechen!! 
habe nun einen runtergeladen und gestarted, jetzt funzt es prima!


----------



## meez (23. Dez 2004)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab rausgefunden dass ich auf port 7 keine verbindung kriege... weis aber nicht wieso. denn pingen kann ich den host und er gibt mir eine anwort. oder ist das nicht das selbe?



Ping ist icmp...
Ist ein anderes Layer 3 Protokoll als IP. Deshalb ist oben drauf auch nicht TCP = > keine Ports...


----------

